# قنبلة الموسم : من اروع كورسات الاتصالات كورس فيديو من شركة .Teracom



## عماد الكبير (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعملنا من يهد الله فلا مضل له ويضلل فلا هادى له واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له وان محمدا عبده ورسوله , اما بعد اطل عليكم اليوم بقنبلة اتصالاتية نووية وهى كورس اتصالات رائع جدا جدا ويتكلم فى عدة مجالات فى الاتصالات وعبارة عن فيديوهات ومعها كتاب اكثر من رائع ووهذا الكورس مقدم من شركة TERACOM فهو يباع فى موقع الشركة اما هنا مجانا لن نريد الادعوة لوالدى رحمه الله 
ولى بالهداية ووفقكم الله الى ما يحباه ويرضاه .







 Teracom's DVD Video Training Courses





















 الكورس عبارة فيدهويات فى هذه المجالات الاتية 

A- Fundamentals of Telecommunications 1 
B- Fundamentals of Telecommunications 2
C- Fundamentals of Datacom and Networking
D- Understanding Networking 1
E- Understanding Networking 2
F- Understanding-Wireless1
VOIP Training :
G- Understanding VoIP 1
H- Understanding VoIP 2
I- Understanding VoIP 3












 اولا تقسيمة 200MB 





سريع جدا جدا جدا 

http://www.seedfly.com/tfju0pj3psqd
http://www.seedfly.com/h16fjsh745wc
http://www.seedfly.com/20u2e5mrl7sc
http://www.seedfly.com/4sxzlvs5hwlz
http://www.seedfly.com/qxvp0hlynu5y
http://www.seedfly.com/u7sjc9o6rgye
http://www.seedfly.com/d7ejja5gxipq
http://www.seedfly.com/av9ern90s278
http://www.seedfly.com/ykcmsg6nysvs
http://www.seedfly.com/ugex8mdhk8hb
http://www.seedfly.com/olw5857gy40s
http://www.seedfly.com/yupic0qtmqb6
http://www.seedfly.com/syykp620073d
http://www.seedfly.com/ouphubkok7x6
http://www.seedfly.com/q1kgfgbgia6x










 سريع جدا جدا فى حالة التسجيل 

http://usershare.net/m84hja79qf3d
http://usershare.net/90sko3d6wa4z
http://usershare.net/363ehdccgkq4
http://usershare.net/cbphq5h6pks2
http://usershare.net/6mzw7q92u8c7
http://usershare.net/ochv4q2il959
http://usershare.net/m43p3wlrkv11
http://usershare.net/96qg1nd7fzcw
http://usershare.net/ztehmx4jir5u
http://usershare.net/2qyyyo667ey9
http://usershare.net/4da77rqdavsd
http://usershare.net/zll3gie4ymvy
http://usershare.net/39vup803v6z0
http://usershare.net/of3hoy6e6s37
http://usershare.net/gb3blmvztq5w










سريع جدا فى حالة التسجيل 

http://www.fileserve.com/file/FvZH739
http://www.fileserve.com/file/GJuq7DW
http://www.fileserve.com/file/q82B6Yv
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NyDtp5D
http://www.fileserve.com/file/4V5m852
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EyecFPP
http://www.fileserve.com/file/jTNNZre
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ZQ58zqy
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BbJxMwr
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BmBt7dz
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Ys755cg
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6mnshAg
http://www.fileserve.com/file/tUx4MNX
http://www.fileserve.com/file/nWkAkQN
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xAquPDJ






 ثانيا روابط 1 جيجا 






http://usershare.net/x0a8nk794lvr
http://usershare.net/ag23dk3niqe0
http://usershare.net/yjc8og1je5kh











http://www.fileserve.com/file/f9X8QMN
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2rA2zb3
http://www.fileserve.com/file/m9Ma6k9






هام جدا : لتشغيل الفيديوهات برجاء استخدام برنامج Real Player فهو افضل مشغل لهذه الفديوهات اما لمن يريد التحميل من موقع usershare و fileserve فلابد من ان يكون معك 
عضوية عادية اما تسجل من خلال هذه الروابط حتى تاخذ سرعتك الكاملة .

 رابط تسجيل user share 
  رابط تسجيل fileserve 













دمتم فى رعاية الله وحفظه ​


----------



## nourhan mohammed (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## عماد الكبير (11 ديسمبر 2010)

nourhan mohammed قال:


> جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير



بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وشرفنى مرورك العطر وانشاء تستفيد من هذا الكورس الرائع.​


----------



## عماد الكبير (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 هذا روابط اضافية سريعة جدا وصاروخية وسهلة التحميل 







http://www.migahost.com/wb0k1rrv8vmf
http://www.migahost.com/bfhl8j68hhyo
http://www.migahost.com/oxd4zvu2g7bw
http://www.migahost.com/mbv94vgoqpw4
http://www.migahost.com/evhdyjrrtt7a
http://www.migahost.com/mghbqvtoegu1
http://www.migahost.com/m0jslyb8yo0p
http://www.migahost.com/7f1uo6hn69zi
http://www.migahost.com/ot2t7cokgcbx
http://www.migahost.com/qg1s7rv7ymlj
http://www.migahost.com/zegfesyhg8it
http://www.migahost.com/g1os5kigaq9v
http://www.migahost.com/8kn35syozsye
http://www.migahost.com/ta63cifxcsrk
http://www.migahost.com/8y0g8il3x6x9

 ودمتم فى رعاية الله وحفظه
​


----------



## Mehad (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا جزيلا على الفيدوهات الرائعة و المفيدة و لاكن هل بالامكان ان يتم نقلها لنا الى موقع خر مثل mediafire or filit لان هذه المواقع تدعم استكمال التحميل و التحميل منها اسرع .
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عماد الكبير (1 مارس 2011)

mehad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا شكرا جزيلا على الفيدوهات الرائعة و المفيدة و لاكن هل بالامكان ان يتم نقلها لنا الى موقع خر مثل mediafire or filit لان هذه المواقع تدعم استكمال التحميل و التحميل منها اسرع .
> و شكرا جزيلا



بارك الله فيك اخى وانشاء الله فى القريب سوف ارفع الكورس على رابط واحد ومباشر وسريع جدا .


----------



## أسد القدس (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل الخير اريد منك طلب اذا في عندك مواضيع عن شبكات الاتصالات الارضية " من حيث بنيتها وتركيبها وتوزيع الخطوط وسرعاتها " وشكرا


----------



## vivabarsha (9 مارس 2011)

اذا سمحت يا أخي العزيز ان تعيد الرابط رقم 8
لأن الرابط لايعمل في كل السيرفرات التي ذكرتها
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عماد الكبير (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


 جزاكم الله كل خير اخوانى الكرام 


 تم ضغط الكورس ضغطا رائعا ومع المحافظة على جودة الملف 


 حجم الكورس قبل الضغط 

Gb 2.83 

حجم الكورس بعد الضغط 

 1.20 Gb

 وهذا رابط سريع جدا جدا ويدعم الاستكمال 

وشبه دائم 

Miga Host
مباشر وصاروخى


http://www.migahost.com/m9q70yk2w79c/Telecom1_.rar.html



 شرح التحميل من الموقع















 وهذه صورة من برنامج التحميل IDM لاثبات سرعة التحميل








ودمتم فى رعاية الله وحفظه 
​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد الكبير (28 مارس 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



* جزاك الله كل خير وشرفتنى بمرورك العطر *​


----------



## tighooo (2 أبريل 2011)

اخى العزيز الرابط المضغوط لا يعمل


----------



## عماد الكبير (2 أبريل 2011)

tighooo قال:


> اخى العزيز الرابط المضغوط لا يعمل



* جزاك الله كل خير وسيتم حل المشكلة والرابط سوف سيعمل بعد قليل او يتم الرفع على اخر قريبا ......*​


----------



## يوسف السقاف (6 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزاك خير أخوي 
جاري التحميل 
واتمنى من الجميع الإستفاده من المحتويات


----------



## يوسف السقاف (7 أبريل 2011)

لما تقول سريع جدا جدا 
تموتني من الضحك ،، لأنه كيف راح يكون سريع 
اذا كنت في اليمن وسرعة محلات الإنترنت ما بين 256 و 512 كيييييلووووو
أخاف اصبر ثلاث ساعات وتنطفي الكهرباء 
بس ما عليك راح احاول واحاول 
واكرر شكري لك


----------



## يوسف السقاف (12 مايو 2011)

الروابط حذفت 
الله يسعد اهلك انا محتاج كثير لهذا الكورس
تكفى 
حاول بأي وسيله


----------



## عماد الكبير (12 مايو 2011)

يوسف السقاف قال:


> لما تقول سريع جدا جدا
> تموتني من الضحك ،، لأنه كيف راح يكون سريع
> اذا كنت في اليمن وسرعة محلات الإنترنت ما بين 256 و 512 كيييييلووووو
> أخاف اصبر ثلاث ساعات وتنطفي الكهرباء
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلاين باهل اليمن وفقكم الله الى الخير وبارك الله فيك والرابط القديم كان سريعا جدا فعلا قبل حذفه ومعنى سريع جدا انك تاخذ سرعة خط الانترنت لديك بالكامل او تقريبا وليس معنها سرعة زائدة على سرعتك الطبيعية 

وقريبا سيتم الرفع على موقع سريع والله الموفق والمستعان 

و نحن فى الخدمة اخى يوسف واى كورس تريده قولى عليه وانا اجبهوللك 

وشكرا 

*​


----------



## يوسف السقاف (23 يونيو 2011)

بعد عناء شديد ،، تمكنت وبحمد الله من تحميل ثلاث فيديوهات الأولى ،، <<< مدري ليه احس اني وزير الخارجيه وانا اتكلم كذا 

شاكر لك اخي عماد على الرد والمتابعه ،، الله يجزاك الف خير وبدعيلك من كل قلبي


----------



## عماد الكبير (23 يونيو 2011)

يا خى يوسف جزاك الله كل خير 

وانا لم ابخل عليكم باى شئ لكن لا يوجد عندى الان سرعة رفع جيدة لكى ارفع لكم الكورس 

لكن ساحاول البحث عن روابط بديلة سهلة التحميل او ارفعه مرة اخرى قريبا جدا باذن الله 

وسامحونى لتاخير ردى لانشغالى وشكرا وفقكم الله الى الخير


----------



## يوسف السقاف (25 يونيو 2011)

تسلم والله 
كفيت ووفيت والله يجزاك ألف خير 
روابط الفايل سيرف لسا تعمل وبإمكاني تحميل مقطع كل يوم 
والله يعين


----------



## عماد الكبير (1 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوانى الكرام ساموحنى على التأخير 

هذا ثلاث روابط شاملة الكورس كله 

و الروابط سريعة جدا واسرع من الميديا فاير*


http://embedload.com/nlqsf3rk0021/Telecom10_.part1.rar.html


http://embedload.com/gqfgl43lziod/Telecom10_.part2.rar.html


http://embedload.com/x3a6q8tc8phe/Telecom10_.part3.rar.html


*و ان شاء الله قريبا تقسيمة اخرى وفقكم الله الى الخير وشكرا *


​


----------



## a7med_omr123 (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة وتسلم ايديك يا رب


----------



## يوسف السقاف (27 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر ،، تم تحميل الفيديوهات 
واذا تعطل الرابط ياليت تخبروني وانا ارفعه في أي موقع رفع 
وشكرا لك أخي عماد 
جاري مشاهدة الكورس


----------

